# B Class Wiper Blade Size??



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I've decided to replace all three wiper blades on our 2006 Fiat engined van.
The offside wiper is approx 21.5" and the other two are 20".
Are these sizes correct or can I just replace them all with 20" or 21"???
Advice appreciated..


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not completely sure about your sizing but Goodyear wipers are only £6.82 including VAT at Costco just now.
I cant imagine 1/2" being significant it's only 1/4" off each end. Have a look at its sweep and see if a 22 would fit?
http://mplink.com/_goodyear/?mid=main


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I had two sizes on mine, cant remember what they were but I found they clashed a bit if all the same .


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The middle and offside aren't critical but I think you'll find if you go over 20" on the nearside then it twists when it negotiates the vertical curve. If they are metal blades then the twisting metal can come in contact with the glass.
I bought 2 x 20 and 1 x 18 from Costco when they were half price the other month but I haven't fitted them yet.


----------



## bullyman (Aug 15, 2012)

*Hymer B Class 544 1993 wiper blade linkage.*

Hi, my wipers stopped working and I've been informed that I need a linkage (as previous one has broken). Does anybody know where I could get one from??

We are new recruits to the hymer motorhome world and welcome advice about our new addition.

In particular, also unsure how to change front seats/turn them around??

Thanks

Julie


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine were replaced for the MOT and are now 3 x 18 inch. Didnt know what they were before but they work ok.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Apparently Hymer uses Volvo blades.  

tony


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You can get new style blades off eBay as a kit for Hymer.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Hymer B Class 544 1993 wiper blade linkage.*



bullyman said:


> . . We are new recruits to the hymer motorhome world and welcome advice about our new addition.
> In particular, also unsure how to change front seats/turn them around??
> Thanks Julie


 . . In my Hymer, to turn the driver & pass seats round - at the side of the seat at the rear corner there will be a lift up handle [as mine is a LHD it on the left]- lift it & at the same time slightly rotate the seat [to clear the catch], then just rotate it round as far as you want - should be the same for passenger seat [maybe on the rear right side] . . if this makes sense :wink:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

When we had our Hymer B644 I found that the blades that were fitted tended to scratch the top left hand corner of the screen where it bends round. The metal clamps on the blade was touching the screen and left distinct marks. I sourced some flat blades on the web and fitted these which solved the problem. The size of the blades was 20" for the outer pair and 19" for the middle one.


----------

